
Show HN: Fuzzy Search Magic Cards and Pin for Help Playing over Webcam - mgreenleaf
https://magichorde.com/
======
mgreenleaf
Hello! I've been playing MTG over webcam with friends and made a site to
quickly search for cards & keep track of cards while they are in play. I
decided to open this up to anyone else since I'm sure there are others playing
over webcam. It is still a work in progress, and if you have feedback, I'd
love to hear it. You start typing the name of a card, and it automatically
starts fuzzy searching the card titles. So if you type "Chron", it will bring
up "Chronatog", "Chronic Flooding", etc. If you click on the card, it moves it
below to the pinned cards, and you can search for something else. Clicking on
the pinned cards will remove them. I have a few things to fix, and will be
adding things, but it should be usable at the moment.

